
How Western media would cover Minneapolis if it happened in another country - koolhead17
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/05/29/how-western-media-would-cover-minneapolis-if-it-happened-another-country/
======
smitty1e
Dropping the initial 'How' from the title substantially changes the meaning.

~~~
dang
Ok, I've re-howed it.

~~~
koolhead17
Thanks Dang.

